# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  صحفى بدل فاقد .. ومفتــــــــــــــرى كمان ...

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*تصدقو يا جماعة انا اتصلت بالماسورة (اواب) ورد على زول تانى .. ولما لقيتو فى الدردشة فى الفيس قلت ليهو رقمك غيرتو؟؟ قال لى : لا 
قلت ليهو : طيب فى زول رد غيرك قال لى يمكن يكون مدير مكتبى ..
وبعد شوية انفصم وهاج وماج ... تعالوا شوفوا كلامو ..
:a25:
:a25:

 12:23pm
هههههههههه
:(


12:23pm
الزول العيز يتكلم معاي..
يضرب يرد السكرتير
يحولك لمدير العلاقات العامة
مدير العلاقات يحولك مسؤول سجل الحجوزات
يحدد لي ليك موعد
اقل توقيت ح يكون شهر ونص
تتصل بعد ستة شهور
قصدي شهر ونص
تمر بنفس القنوات
بعد ما يتأكد مسؤول السجل منك
يحولك للسكرتيرتي الخاصة
وهي بدورها تحولك الي
والساعة ديك حسب مزاجي
يمكن ارد
يمكن ما ارد
يمكن
نايم
يمكن بره
يمكن في الحمام
عندك خمسة وعشرين ثانية بس..
وبعدها انتهى
اتكلمت
حظك
ما لقيتني
تحجز من جديد
انتهى






















*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 

والله جنس بلاوي في بيت ال................ 

احي العلاقات العامة 
*

----------


## رشيدي

*هههههاى نسبه للمشغوليات نأسف لعدم الرد جائز فلابد من تحديد مواعيد للونسه الوقت اقصد التلفون للعمل 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 

والله جنس بلاوي في بيت ال................ 

احي العلاقات العامة 




شفت المحن يا حبيب على اخر الزمن ؟؟:smileyshot22:
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


شفت المحن يا حبيب على اخر الزمن ؟؟:smileyshot22:



محن شنو كلامو صح انت لو عايز ليك زول ولقيتو مشغول طوالي تمشي تكلم الناس كلهم تقول ليهم فلان ابي يرد علي وعامل فيها مهم كمان !!! 

ده اكتر من مهم زول صحفي وبكتب في صحيفة المريخ (اشرف الاصدارات) يرد ليك بي الساهل كده ؟؟!!! 

اعمل حسابك منو ؟؟؟ 

المره الجاية بودوك الخوووووووووووور ..
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

هههههاى نسبه للمشغوليات نأسف لعدم الرد جائز فلابد من تحديد مواعيد للونسه الوقت اقصد التلفون للعمل 




هوووووووووووووى انت شايت ويييييييييين ؟؟:583:
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


هوووووووووووووى انت شايت ويييييييييين ؟؟:583:



شايت مع الترجي هاهاهاهاهاهاااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

محن شنو كلامو صح انت لو عايز ليك زول ولقيتو مشغول طوالي تمشي تكلم الناس كلهم تقول ليهم فلان ابي يرد علي وعامل فيها مهم كمان !!! 

ده اكتر من مهم زول صحفي وبكتب في صحيفة المريخ (اشرف الاصدارات) يرد ليك بي الساهل كده ؟؟!!! 

اعمل حسابك منو ؟؟؟ 

المره الجاية بودوك الخوووووووووووور ..




بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

انت شربت حاجة ...؟؟؟
اللهم اشفه عاجلاً ..:nrfza:
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...

انت شربت حاجة ...؟؟؟
اللهم اشفه عاجلاً ..:nrfza:



شربت عصير فيرا !! طرفكم :54685:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*بســــــــــــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... 
:263:


بس 
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههههههههههههههههااااي انت البوديك تتصل بدون حجز شنو تستاااهل يا كولا :3_2_10[1]:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

شربت عصير فيرا !! طرفكم :54685:




ابو قزازة خضراء ومرسوم فيها بلحاية معفووووصة ؟؟:Smok-0224:
*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					


ابو قزازة خضراء ومرسوم فيها بلحاية معفووووصة ؟؟:Smok-0224:



  انت براك بتجيب سيرت البلح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مش بقى صحفي المنبر الاول من حقه يتبختر فينا شمال ويمين
الايام متجدع مع الشكل الجديد لصحيفة المريخ
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

تصدقو يا جماعة انا اتصلت بالماسورة (اواب) ورد على زول تانى .. ولما لقيتو فى الدردشة فى الفيس قلت ليهو رقمك غيرتو؟؟ قال لى : لا 
قلت ليهو : طيب فى زول رد غيرك قال لى يمكن يكون مدير مكتبى ..
وبعد شوية انفصم وهاج وماج ... تعالوا شوفوا كلامو ..
:a25:
:a25:
 12:23pm
هههههههههه
:(


12:23pm
الزول العيز يتكلم معاي..
يضرب يرد السكرتير
يحولك لمدير العلاقات العامة
مدير العلاقات يحولك مسؤول سجل الحجوزات
يحدد لي ليك موعد
اقل توقيت ح يكون شهر ونص
تتصل بعد ستة شهور
قصدي شهر ونص
تمر بنفس القنوات
بعد ما يتأكد مسؤول السجل منك
يحولك للسكرتيرتي الخاصة
وهي بدورها تحولك الي
والساعة ديك حسب مزاجي
يمكن ارد
يمكن ما ارد
يمكن
نايم
يمكن بره
يمكن في الحمام
عندك خمسة وعشرين ثانية بس..
وبعدها انتهى
اتكلمت
حظك
ما لقيتني
تحجز من جديد
انتهى


























بالمناسبة..

دي الخطوات للناس الانا بعرفهم..

لكن الما بعرفهم (رقم غريب)...عييييييييييييك..انسى..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي 

والله جنس بلاوي في بيت الكلاوي................ 

احي العلاقات العامة 




:naa:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

هههههاى نسبه للمشغوليات نأسف لعدم الرد جائز فلابد من تحديد مواعيد للونسه الوقت اقصد التلفون للعمل 



نعم نعم...


لكن بالنسبة للجكس...

التلفون بعد السكرتير توااالي..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

محن شنو كلامو صح انت لو عايز ليك زول ولقيتو مشغول طوالي تمشي تكلم الناس كلهم تقول ليهم فلان ابي يرد علي وعامل فيها مهم كمان !!! 

ده اكتر من مهم زول صحفي وبكتب في صحيفة المريخ (اشرف الاصدارات) يرد ليك بي الساهل كده ؟؟!!! 

اعمل حسابك منو ؟؟؟ 

المره الجاية بودوك الخوووووووووووور ..



وريهو بالله منن..!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

هههههههههههههههههههههااااي انت البوديك تتصل بدون حجز شنو تستاااهل يا كولا :3_2_10[1]:



جعفروز طبعا مجرب الحكاية..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مش بقى صحفي المنبر الاول من حقه يتبختر فينا شمال ويمين
الايام متجدع مع الشكل الجديد لصحيفة المريخ



هيييييييييييييع..


علللللللللللمو....

عفيت منك...

طبعا مريخابي كسلاوي ده زيو زي الجكس..التلفون برد عليهو توالي..


تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

بالمناسبة..

دي الخطوات للناس الانا بعرفهم..

لكن الما بعرفهم (رقم غريب)...عييييييييييييك..انسى..




سجـــــــــــــــــــم خشمك ...:zxcv29::zxcv29:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

جعفروز طبعا مجرب الحكاية..




عجبـــــــــــــــنى ليــــــــــــــك .. :hhh: فى داعى للشلاقة ؟؟؟ تهئ تهئ تهئ ..:smileyshot22:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

نعم نعم...


لكن بالنسبة للجكس...

التلفون بعد السكرتير توااالي..




هاهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو قال جكس قال .. زى صدى الصمت مثلاً ..:dmo33:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

هيييييييييييييع..


علللللللللللمو....

عفيت منك...

طبعا مريخابي كسلاوي ده زيو زي الجكس..التلفون برد عليهو توالي..


تهئ تهئ تهئ



:mbrok:
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

وريهو بالله منن..!!




الحق يا مناوى صاحبك عاش الدور .. هاهاهاهاى ...:bluefly:
*

----------

